# Audio ads playing in background



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I have the strangest thing going on. When I get online at random music/ads/news stories start playing in the back ground. I've spent the better part of a day trying to find out how to get rid of it.

FYI, I'm running Windows 7 Home Premium on a Dell

I have ran SpyBot, Malwarebytes as well as McAfee and they found nothing. I then ran Malwarebytes and McAfee in safe mode, nothing. 

After that I did a restore to a point I don't remember having the problem and that worked, for about 2 hours. 

I have checked the net and found other people with the same problem but no one can tell me how to get rid of the problem.

Anyone heard about anything like this and more importantly how to kill it?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I had this once. It's malware. In my case it I couldn't hear the ad content because it actually played two ads at the same time, so the ads weren't effective anyway.

It's a nasty problem. I never tracked down exactly what virus it was. The one thing I learned early was that it was tied to Internet Explorer. That allowed me to use Firefox until I had a chance to deal with the problem definitively. As long as I didn't open IE the ads didn't play. If IE was opened accidentally and the ads started, rebooting stopped it.

I eventually did a full system scan with a malware scanner as an overnight job, and that got rid of it. I think I did the scan with Adaware, but the smart scan didn't find it. I had to do a full system scan, which took hours.

I wish I could tell you more, but as I said I never tracked down the precise culprit.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Nevada said:


> I had this once. It's malware. In my case it I couldn't hear the ad content because it actually played two ads at the same time, so the ads weren't effective anyway.
> 
> It's a nasty problem. I never tracked down exactly what virus it was. The one thing I learned early was that it was tied to Internet Explorer. That allowed me to use Firefox until I could had a chance to deal with the problem definitively. As long as I didn't open IE the ads didn't play. If IE was opened accidentally and the ads started, rebooting stopped it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help, I'll try Adaware, maybe it will find it. Did you run it while in safe mode?

BTW, I have the opposite problem, its connected to firefox but not IE (yet).


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

watcher said:


> Thanks for the help, I'll try Adaware, maybe it will find it. Did you run it while in safe mode?
> 
> BTW, I have the opposite problem, its connected to firefox but not IE (yet).


No, I think I did it in normal mode, but ran it as administrator (right-click on Adaware, then select Run as Administrator).


----------

